# Great America International Wine Competition.



## Jack7033 (Mar 17, 2018)

This is an event here in Rochester, NewYork that is for commercial wineries and has an “ amateur category”. 
Jeff Stabins is president of the NYS AWS and is the chair of the Amateur Competition. 

From Jeff Stabins. 

You are cordially invited to enter the
Great American Amateur Wine Competition
April 28-29, 2018
Just $20.00 and one (1) 750ml bottle per entry
Go to www.gramamateur.com to enter
This is a charity competition with the proceeds going to InterVol which
reclaims unused medical supplies and ships them to third world
countries like Haiti. 
Our experienced judges will give you meaningful feedback about your wine.
Beautiful red, white, and blue medals will be awarded along with a Best of
Show hand-crafted glass trophy!
New York State Home Winemakers:
As a special courtesy, we will pick up your entries the weekend of April 14-15,
2018. You must be registered and paid by April 10, 2018 and we will call you to
arrange pick-up.
Competition Questions: Jeff Stabins, Director (585)654-7602 or
[email protected]


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 18, 2018)

Silly question, perhaps but what does it mean that as a courtesy they will pick up your wine? Is this only for people in NY or only those near Rochester or what??


----------



## Jack7033 (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes
They offer that service for those in the Rochester area. Sorry I did not make it clear. 

Jack


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 21, 2018)

Is this only for commercial wineries or can home wine makers enter (I am looking at the entry form that requires the name of the winery)? .


----------

